# NAMA sells Nothern Ireland Portfolio



## Sunny (4 Apr 2014)

I am not usually into conspiracy theories with regard to NAMA and how they operate and I understand that they need to operate under some degree of secrecy for commercial reasons but I don't understand why they don't reveal the amount that this deal was concluded for if the transaction has been finalised. It would be like a public company selling a valuable asset but refusing to tell shareholders what they got for it.

I can concerns about this because when I see the Northern Ireland First Minister thanking the Minister of Finance, the first thing that screams out at me is political interference. 

http://www.rte.ie/news/business/2014/0404/606645-nama-northern-ireland/


----------

